# Anyone got HTC Desire



## RP84

Am thinking of getting one, whats your thoughts ?


----------



## Motoract

Hopeless! dont waste your time. either buy a blackberry and put up with it breaking all the time. or spend that little bit more and buy a iPhone


----------



## Avanti

Motoract said:


> Hopeless! dont waste your time. either buy a blackberry and put up with it breaking all the time. or spend that little bit more and buy a iPhone


WTF!, the handset has only just arrived this week and reviews suggest thanks to the android OS that this will be an iphone beater infact and everyphone beater 
have a look at the review on Tech radar, it is everything the iphone SHOULD have been and more, if I never had my handset I would seriously consider the HTC desire or Legend :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

I've got the Hero, great phone:thumb:


----------



## Avanti

spitfire said:


> I've got the Hero, great phone:thumb:


Don't tell Motoract, there are iphone users and everyone else is a dreamer


----------



## Rickyboy

I was given a choice the other day of an iPhone or the HTC Desire. I decided on the iPhone and I'm pretty damn glad I got it - the HTC came in a very close second though!

It looks like a brilliant phone and if you ain't in the mood for an iPhone then I would definitely go for the HTC. Most reviews are practically in awe of the device that seems to be able to do no wrong.

I'd jump into a shop somewhere and have a shot of one first if you haven't already. It's all down to user preference - if you like it then you buy it!


----------



## Avanti

Rickyboy said:


> I was given a choice the other day of an iPhone or the HTC Desire. I decided on the iPhone and I'm pretty damn glad I got it - the HTC came in a very close second though!
> 
> It looks like a brilliant phone and if you ain't in the mood for an iPhone then I would definitely go for the HTC. Most reviews are practically in awe of the device that seems to be able to do no wrong.
> 
> I'd jump into a shop somewhere and have a shot of one first if you haven't already. It's all down to user preference - if you like it then you buy it!


Yes user preference, and that is what motoract left out in the silly one line replies, however saying that , it just seemed as he was keen to increase his post count, anyway back on topic, there is no one best anything, and if there was, it wouldn't be the iphone, doesn't mean that everyone has to choose the best , and not the majority know best


----------



## Scotty Pro

well here is my take on this, and its coming from an Apple guy.
The HTC Desire is probably the most sought after phone today, period. Look on the Websites of T-Mobile, 3UK etc. Everyone wants one and I can see why.
It beats the iPhone hands down, even Steve Jobs is running scared and has decided to sue HTC over a number of copyright infringements.

Having said that the iPhone 4G or whatever its called at launch looks a really interesting piece of kit.


----------



## RP84

Ive had all the iphones and using iphone 3GS at the mo, but fancy a change.. so am getting the desire and then when new iphones comes out i may get that.

thought ill give android a try


----------



## Leemack

I have to say after years of iphone ownership (3gs atm) i feel like a change aswell. Might look at the HTC


----------



## Mike_182

Avanti said:


> it just seemed as he was keen to increase his post count


As opposed to someone who says:

it is everything the iphone SHOULD have been and more

I happen to have an iPhone, and I can't think of anything I want it to do that it can't. Well, realistically anyway! A blowie would be nice on occasion, as would breakfast in bed. In fact, I'm struggling to think of anyone _*who actually has one as their main device*_ who thinks there is a better all-round alternative. There are better business phones, and there are better phones for my technophobic grandparents, but in terms of a phone which has a vast array of features, works well with everything and has (for it's class of device!) a reasonable battery life - there's it, and the alternatives for those who think they're cool for not buying Apple.

As for the remark about Steve Jobs 'running scared which is why he's sueing them', no, it's because he's not stupid. If someone has used your intellectual property illegally, you'd be stupid not to stamp on them for it. Probably stupid enough to think that it's a demonstration of him 'running scared'...


----------



## Mike_182

Scotty Pro said:


> well here is my take on this, and its coming from an Apple guy.
> The HTC Desire is probably the most sought after phone today, period. Look on the Websites of T-Mobile, 3UK etc. Everyone wants one and I can see why.
> It beats the iPhone hands down, even Steve Jobs is running scared and has decided to sue HTC over a number of copyright infringements.
> 
> Having said that the iPhone 4G or whatever its called at launch looks a really interesting piece of kit.


I've highlighted the major issue in your post above, but I'd like to counter your other fairly stupid remarks:

HTC Desire the most sought after phone today? Nah. FAIL. Bigtime. I can get discount on the Desire. Nobody will entertain discounting the iPhone. Not even off the back of a 500-user contract. Not even off the back of a 15,000-user contract. They're plastered over the web sites because they're profitable. END. The iPhone isn't so profitable for them. By a long way. They're cramming them down people's throats because it'll make them money. I could make a massive advert on my homepage for a vibrator - it doesn't make them the most sought-after vibrator! It just means it's the most heavily advertised.

Steve Jobs running scared? LOL! Just LOL. He's sueing them because they've used several of Apple's gestures and features too many. They used a few of them and they got let off, as it wasn't even close in terms of 'slickness', however this time they've taken the **** (something like 50-odd bits of iPhone/iPod functionality that they've just ported across) and it's not even funny.

Lets get on to how we have to deal with HTC as well. Your phone goes back to the operator under warranty. You get handed a Nokia 3200 IF YOU'RE LUCKY and you get your phone back after a week or so, with a bill because you've had it in the bathroom when you've had a shower or because you put it on the windowsill and it got hot. I take my iPhone into the Apple shop, and they hand me a shiny new one. Just like that. Simple.

iPhone 4G? You obviously paid a huge amount of attention to the release then, as there's not been any confirmation of there being a 4th-generation hardware platform for the iPhone.

Sorry to those who hate fanboy rants - I don't like them much either but I detest people who storm into an argument spouting utter shoite even more...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

My mate has had his Desire for a good 3 weeks or so?

The screen is very nice, but otherwise it's too big, the screen isn't as responsive as iPhone and it's clunky to use in comparison.

As for being sought after, he got it for free on a £28pcm 18 month contract... good luck doing the same with a 3GS, which has been out for the best part of a year.

Mike - legend, lol. Say it how it is


----------



## Leemack

The iphone has been a great phone and i really like it.

I'm just a bit bored with it but like when i got rid of my very first iphone - Not much came even close so i fell i might regret it


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

The problem is, it really does do everything you could ever need. I used to change phone's every 6 months or so, or whenever a new one came out, since having my iPhone 2G in 2007, I've not even considered looking elsewhere. 

However, back when I got my 2G, they were VERY rare (£269 on a contract), but now the market is saturated with iPhone's (which is fair enough!). I just wish they'd do a slightly more exclusive one... kind of like Macbook and Macbook Pro


----------



## Mike_182

RussZS said:


> However, back when I got my 2G, they were VERY rare (£269 on a contract), but now the market is saturated with iPhone's (which is fair enough!). I just wish they'd do a slightly more exclusive one... kind of like Macbook and Macbook Pro


They do. They're the white ones :thumb: Steve Jobs <3's me for my white iPhone. LOL!

And I know what you mean about getting bored - but every year Steve goes and makes my phone that much better that I don't actually need to go out and buy a new one!


----------



## Scotty Pro

Mike_182 said:


> I've highlighted the major issue in your post above, but I'd like to counter your other fairly stupid remarks:
> 
> HTC Desire the most sought after phone today? Nah. FAIL. Bigtime. I can get discount on the Desire. Nobody will entertain discounting the iPhone.


The reason you cannot get a discount on the iPhone is because Apple won't allow it, period. Do you think for one minute that O2, Orange and Vodafone would not like to give a discount to woo new customers, you bet they would but they are not allowed to.



Mike_182 said:


> Steve Jobs running scared? LOL! Just LOL. He's sueing them because they've used several of Apple's gestures and features too many. They used a few of them and they got let off, as it wasn't even close in terms of 'slickness', however this time they've taken the **** (something like 50-odd bits of iPhone/iPod functionality that they've just ported across) and it's not even funny.


This makes interesting reading, seems like Steve wants the whole smartphone business to himself. And this.

My A1000 from years ago had a touchscreen, iPhone just improved on that, but that is irrelevant.

I'm afraid the iPhone is not the be all and end all of phones, although some like to think so. I personally use a Samsung Soul, but my contract is due for renewal and I'll be getting the Desire and not the iPhone.

I have used Macs for years, a lot longer than most folks on here, so I'm not an Apple basher, I just don't think the iPhone is the dogs danglies because there is better out there, and that is my _personal opinion_.


----------



## Leemack

I think it does just come down to Personal preference.

I don't buy an iphone just because it's Apple. In fact i couldn't give a toss. As long as the phone is good for business and pleasure then im good.

The Iphone for me has been a very useful tool for business and allows me to communicate easily wherever i am.

Plus it's great for when stuck in a 3 hour traffic jam. Rest the phone in the steering wheel and pass the time with 20 B&H silvers andf the hangover on MP4 (Traffic jam Pffff, who cares :thumb: )


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Have you got MobileMe Lee? Instant Push on new emails is very good, and I guess for you from a business perspective, being sync'd via a 'cloud' is very useful?

The hardware, apps and services all just work, which I love.

My only annoyance is the **** poor battery life


----------



## Leemack

I have just had to re-sync and would you believe it, i have lost everything on the bloody thing :lol:

I was going to work but i must sort this out now lol.

I haven't got mobile me mate no, whats that?

Also, i know how to sync googlemail etc etc but can i sync windows mail?


----------



## Mike_182

Scotty Pro said:


> The reason you cannot get a discount on the iPhone is because Apple won't allow it, period. Do you think for one minute that O2, Orange and Vodafone would not like to give a discount to woo new customers, you bet they would but they are not allowed to.


The reason is the buy price for the operators is around abouts the same as the sell price. They aren't able to discount them because they'd lose money. Hence why iPhone specific tariffs are a little bit more expensive, using things like 'Visual Voicemail' and 'Unlimited Data/Wifi connections' as justification - this is to cover the fact that they aren't making as much money. Why do they still sell them if they aren't that profitable? They still sell these devices because they know that people will buy them. Me making O2 £20-30 profit PCM is better than T-Mobile making £10 profit PCM off me. Simple, really...



Scotty Pro said:


> This makes interesting reading, seems like Steve wants the whole smartphone business to himself. And this.


No, Steve wants HTC to pay (quite rightly!) for people copying their ideas and functionality. I don't know what is so difficult to comprehend with this? It's no different to any other of the colossal lawsuits that have been filed over the years. Cyrix vs. Intel, Intel vs. Cyrix, AMD/ATI vs. nVidia, AMD vs. Intel - there have been wars fought in courtrooms of epic proportions and this is no different. If someone steals someone's idea, they want money for it. It's a very simple concept and one I don't understand why it's so difficult to grasp.

RE the Apple fan comment - I'm the opposite. I won't pay for a Macbook over anything that does the same job, and if I want OSX I'll buy the Dell Inspiron that is technically the same. I have an iPod because my car understands it - nothing else. However the iPhone I genuinely believe is better as a general-purpose multifunctional handset than anything else out there.


----------



## Shug

The most annoying thing about ipod/iphone for me is the lack of flash support.
And the random inability to open standard documents attached to emails.
I've been looking at new phones (just have ipod at mo) and had considered iphone but seriously tempted by htc just so I can see the fitba highlights on bbc site!


----------



## Mike_182

RussZS said:


> My only annoyance is the **** poor battery life


I've got a cure for that - there's a HP Data Messenger in my cupboard here - and if you can make it last from 7am in the morning until 7pm in the evening, without charging, making a couple of 15 minute phone calls using a bluetooth earpiece then it's yours. To keep. Forever.


----------



## Mike_182

Shug said:


> The most annoying thing about ipod/iphone for me is the lack of flash support.
> And the random inability to open standard documents attached to emails.
> I've been looking at new phones (just have ipod at mo) and had considered iphone but seriously tempted by htc just so I can see the fitba highlights on bbc site!


iPlayer works on iPhone. :thumb:


----------



## Avanti

Mike_182 said:


> As opposed to someone who says:
> 
> it is everything the iphone SHOULD have been and more
> 
> I happen to have an iPhone, and I can't think of anything I want it to do that it can't. Well, realistically anyway!
> .


With my quote I meant for the handset living up to the hype, what some have to remember is that a handset is an individual purchase , one size does not fit all, does the iphone have an FM radio? So although it is something you may not use, other phone users may want that as a requirement, like you I can't think of a feature I would want on my handset that it does not already do, just that I would not go on that it is the best and that everybody should have one without considering what else is avaialble ( I know you personally are not saying that, just seems odd why , so many are pushing it as opposed to letting people be)


----------



## Mike_182

Definitely not. My grandparents are allergic to technology, so I'd hazard a guess that anything with letters as well as numbers is going to be a touch technical for them, and I'd not let my userbases out with iPhones because I can't stop them using them as iPods!

And I don't need an FM radio - I can stream a whole lot more from the internet than anyone can receive through an FM radio


----------



## Avanti

Mike_182 said:


> Definitely not. My grandparents are allergic to technology, so I'd hazard a guess that anything with letters as well as numbers is going to be a touch technical for them, and I'd not let my userbases out with iPhones because I can't stop them using them as iPods!
> 
> *And I don't need an FM radio - I can stream a whole lot more from the internet than anyone can receive through an FM radio *


Yes I can add internet radio apps too, in my office there is no wi fi access, I do occasionally listen to FM radio on the move, so one reason an iphone would never be of any use to me. 
All I am saying are none iphone users are equally content with their handset as iphone users are :thumb:


----------



## Mike_182

I was teasing... :thumb:


----------



## Avanti

Mike_182 said:


> I was teasing... :thumb:


Heh heh :lol:

A similar thread is running on MSE


----------



## Mike_182

I don't think I've ever been on a board that doesn't have an iPhone hate thread.


----------



## RP84

So anyway, whats peoples thought on the htc desire ?


----------



## Mike_182

Personal opinion:

The iPhone is better. However it's the best Android device I've come across.


----------



## Avanti

Mike_182 said:


> I don't think I've ever been on a board that doesn't have an iPhone hate thread.


I don't hate it, I just hate folk saying it's the best without being constructive, just like some of the finish kare fans on here


----------



## Scotty Pro

rickparmar said:


> So anyway, whats peoples thought on the htc desire ?


I'm going to get one, even if I don't get on with it I could get £350 on Ebay for it and use my old one. But I have a strong feeling I'm going to like it.

There is a really good review of it here

Place for everything Android here


----------



## Rickyboy

Avanti said:


> I don't hate it, I just hate folk saying it's the best without being constructive, just like some of the finish kare fans on here


What about people who use finish kare to protect their iPhone?!:lol:


----------



## Avanti

Rickyboy said:


> What about people who use finish kare to protect their iPhone?!:lol:


Heh heh , you got me there :lol:


----------



## ryand

Yes its awesome, posting this from it now. Get one! WWW.mobilephonesdirect.co.UK

Better camera, flash, processor, screen and a radio and plays flash on web pages.


----------



## Rickyboy

ryand said:


> Yes its awesome, posting this from it now. Get one! WWW.mobilephonesdirect.co.UK
> 
> Better camera, flash, processor, screen and a radio and *plays flash on web pages*.


Freakin' sweet.

What's the apps like on it in comparison to iPhone? Obviously the range isn't going to as good but I was wondering about quality, cost, availability etc.


----------



## ryand

Rickyboy said:


> Freakin' sweet.
> 
> What's the apps like on it in comparison to iPhone? Obviously the range isn't going to as good but I was wondering about quality, cost, availability etc.


Excellent selection with most of them free.


----------



## IanG

I've got an Iphone 3GS and whilst I like it............I don't love it

Reception on o2 where I live and at work is pants so it's good at all of the Apps but for me as a phone not that great and the battery life with the poor signal is awful

And I'm not an Apple hater as I've got an Imac 24" and a 15" MBP

So might take a look at the Android devices when my contract is up later in the year


----------



## CJA Valeting

I've got the HTC Desire, coming from a 2G iPhone it's a great upgrade.

Still getting used to the way it works but the UI and the quality of the phone is very good.

Not sure if there was a problem with my iPhone but the sound quality on the Desire loads better.


----------



## swordjo

Got an iPhone 3G and have the Desire coming on an upgrade. iPhone is great and i'll keep it until i'm 100% happy with the HTC (get a 7 day test on the upgrade so will be testing it to its full potential). I'm getting past the 'app' mania stage of the iPhone and am pretty fed up with the battery life (and ive got a test manager on JB and it still struggle to last a day).

Will let you know how i get on when i get them side by side.


----------



## Leemack

Battery life on the 3gs is pretty shocking.

One 5 minute phonecall and 5 texts at work yesterday, got back home and battery halfway down :doublesho 

The above was from fully charged


----------



## John757

I bought a Desire last week and a week before that I bought my wife an Iphone 3GS for her birthday. 

Now I had a week to play with the 3GS and I have to say I was impressed with the design and ease of use. It really does just work, simply. The only faults I could really raise were it's lack of advanced features, inability to change around the UI and how it really is in a Jail! 

So a week later, the Desire turns up on my doorstep. My first ever Android phone, previously a Symbian user. I have to say, it blew the 3GS out of the water. The hardware in the Desire, for starters is far better. The screen is beautiful and really does make the 3GS screen look washed out and small. Which is quite something as the previous week I thought the 3GS's screen was the dogs danglies! 

I've found your able to customize the Android OS far more and tailor it to how you want it, not how Google wants it. This might not appeal to some people, but to me, I love to tinker. 

There's always been an arguement about the App stores, the Iphones being bigger and Android's at the moment, smaller. All task applications, I have found in both markets (different apps that do the same thing), and some are better on Android and some are better on the Iphone. As for Games, the same applies really, however I feel there are less games in the market for the Android at this moment in time (checkout Air Control on Android! Awesome game). 

It's all down to user preferance at the end of the day. So for us, we will be saying goodbye to the Iphone and Hello to another Desire. Simply because, we think the Desire is the better phone. 

We look forward to seeing the new Iphone when it's released and how Apple intend to move forward. We're always looking for the latest tech aand we're completley unbiased when it comes to brand names!

I could go far more in depth, but don't have the time. So if you have any questions regarding either phones, fire away.


----------



## bannan

I've got a desire and its.my second Android phone. it does everything I could possibly want from a phone. the 1ghz processor handles everything you through at it. I love the apps available ebay, copilot, i use a cadio trainer on it when i go cycling and the gps records my route and altitude etc. when I am going to the gym I use the calorie counter app so i can record what I've eaten and calories. the camera and screen quality is outstanding.


----------



## RP84

I cant wait to get mine...


----------



## IJM

I've got one. My first smart phone having come from an old, venerable and faithful Samsung D600. I think it's the wasp's nipples.

Killer app for me is proper internet on the go. Styling is great. Touch screen responsiveness is fantastic. The keyboard with the predictive functionality is great. I can text much faster than with my old phone.

The features and facilities are fantastic. I can extend functionality by downloading apps from the Android Marketplace which isn't as big as Apple's App Store, but it is growing fast. And because it's an open platform, I can even write my own apps if I want to.

And it genuinely multitasks, which I'm told the iPhone doesn't yet do. So I can listen to music and text or browse the internet at the same time.

I can't compare it with an iPhone, never having owned or used one. But all told, it's a very impressive phone. I'm pleased as.


----------



## chr15rey

Got mine today, so far so good, 1st touch screen phone i've had, seems easy enough to use, a LOT better than my Nokia 6500, lol.

Been getting ribbed at work for NOT getting an iphone, but £180odd & £30+ a month is way to much for a phone in my opinion.

Got it on Orange, 800mins, unlimited texts & internet (fair usage) for £30/month, discounted to £25/month for trying it on delivered with free handset.


----------



## macca666

My contract is due for renewal beginning of May and I'm still sitting on the fence as to whether to get an Iphone or Desire. Main gripe with the Iphone is the price and the fact that I already have a touch. 

One question I do have is what is the average data used during the month. Reason I ask is that O2 offer unlimited whereas orange seem to be 500mb (fair usage) and Vodaphone 750mb (fair usage). I am a complete Newb about this and haven't a clue how much I would use but don't want to go on a set tariff to find out its not enough.

I know that it will depend on what I do however would like a rough guesstimate if anyone can help.


----------



## SevenW

I've had my Desire for almost 3 weeks now, and where is the flash player?!?!
Can't play BBC videos on the website and also not on Soccernet either. That's the biggest disappointment. They promised at the beginning yet never delivered.

Apart from that and the ever decreasing internal phone memory an alright phone.


----------



## Avanti

SevenW said:


> I've had my Desire for almost 3 weeks now, and where is the flash player?!?!
> Can't play BBC videos on the website and also not on Soccernet either. That's the biggest disappointment. They promised at the beginning yet never delivered.
> 
> Apart from that *and the ever decreasing internal phone memory *an alright phone.


You should be dumping apps and stuff on the memory card, that is the point of it :thumb:


----------



## SevenW

Avanti said:


> You should be dumping apps and stuff on the memory card, that is the point of it :thumb:


That defeats the purpose of having apps on the phone, I don't think you can root the phone yet, I know I can backup my apps on the SD but that uninstalls them from the phone, so if I want to use them I have to install them back on the phones internal and run them from there.

Also can you find the paid apps on the android market yet? Looking for a better offline Navigation than Mapdroyd.

Cheers


----------



## Geetarman

SevenW said:


> I've had my Desire for almost 3 weeks now, and where is the flash player?!?!
> Can't play BBC videos on the website and also not on Soccernet either. That's the biggest disappointment. They promised at the beginning yet never delivered.


If you get BeebPlayer from the market you can watch iplayer stuff, even Live TV, just tried it and it works.

Should all be resolved when Adobe release Flash 10.1 for Android, meant to be later this year (narrows it down a bit!!)


----------



## Avanti

SevenW said:


> *That defeats the purpose of having apps on the phone*, I don't think you can root the phone yet, I know I can backup my apps on the SD but that uninstalls them from the phone, so if I want to use them I have to install them back on the phones internal and run them from there.
> 
> Also can you find the paid apps on the android market yet? Looking for a better offline Navigation than Mapdroyd.
> 
> Cheers


Unless it works different to the symbian, imagine the SD card as hard drive , everything possible to put on the sd card is just there, the handset works fine and quickly, other than the iphones, you will be hard pushed to find handsets with much more than 1gb internal memory


----------



## robj20

Ordered one myself last night £379 -5.5% quidco.
Have to upgrade my tarrif to one with unlimited data.


----------



## Guest

The case isn't HTC v iPhone but Android.

I have had the Hero since the day of release on Orange.

Great phone and OS but my beef now with HTC is the debacle on the release date of 2.0 update....

Desire looks good as does the new SE handset running Android.


----------



## Ducky

Waiting for my HTC Desire to turn up.....still I'm moving from an old Samsung D600 so anything else must be an improvement (although the 600 works as a phone great, it's my work sim in it so I need to get my own after seven years of using theirs)! lol


----------



## noop

HTC Desire deal on Vodafone through dialaphone (Hotukdeals)


HTC Desire on Vodafone £40/mth £120 cashback 12 mth contract FREE HANDSET @ dialaphone + quidco


----------



## robj20

Well i love it, cant fault it at all.

Does the screen scratch?
My SE C905 had a crystal screen so didnt scratch.


----------



## Morph3ous

You'll be able to transfer Apps to the SD Card with the new Android 2.2 update, codenamed Froyo. Expect it in the next couple of weeks, after the Google conference on May 19th.

http://phandroid.com/2010/04/30/app-storage-on-sd-coming-to-android-soon/

P.S - The HTC Desire is great!


----------



## Avanti

Just had a look at my mate's Desire in the flesh, very very nice handset indeed, screen is fab prolly a liitle high on contrast or colour intensity but nice all the same, if I never had my Satio, I would get one at the drop of a hat :thumb:


----------



## TheQuail

I've just upgraded to a Desire from my 2g iPhone and it's an amazing phone, very happy with it. Better than the iPhone 3Gs too, IMO.


----------



## Scotty Pro

HTC Desire has now been rooted, if you are brave enough and canot wait for HTC's update.... go here for more info


----------



## sayloday

Just ordered HTC Desire on 3, £17 per month, 24 months, 100 Mins/Text, 500MB Internet - which is more than enough for me.

http://threestore.three.co.uk/dealsummary.aspx?offercode=24TL10D001

It is the cheapest deal I can find.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Can't wait to get mine now on O2, just waiting for them to come in and will ship me one. They have honoured my existing contract with the £15 discount I get due to being a long serving customer, and as we have 3 O2 phones on contract. 

Apple would not allow this discount so stuff them, if the Desire does everything I hope it will I will be more than happy.

Only upgraded from the Blackberry as I have problems seeing the screen and my fingers are too big for the keys, loved my Blackberry but fancy a touch screen now.


----------



## EastUpperGooner

I should get my usual deal with o2 when I get mine.

Looking at £25 a month, 300-400 mins unlimeted internet,texts and o2 to o2 calls.

They should be able to do that, really looking forward to upgrading for the first time in years.


----------



## Scotty Pro

sayloday said:


> Just ordered HTC Desire on 3, £17 per month, 24 months, 100 Mins/Text, 500MB Internet - which is more than enough for me.
> 
> http://threestore.three.co.uk/dealsummary.aspx?offercode=24TL10D001
> 
> It is the cheapest deal I can find.


thats one cracking deal you got there mate. :thumb: are you sure its not unlimited internet instead of 500Mb

the phones are currently going on FleaBay for about £375, so in effect you are getting all calls and internet for free


----------



## sayloday

I think 500MB allowance is the same as their Unlimited Internet, according to their fair use policy, Unlimited is limited to 500MB.

Either way I won't use it all up and it is 50p cheaper than my Sim only deal + Internet Bolt On with O2, so ordered it straight away.

Like you say basically getting the calls and internet allowance for free:thumb:. If/when I get bored of the phone, will look at a Sim Free mobile which I like and sell the Desire off.


----------



## Ric

Motoract said:


> Hopeless! dont waste your time. either buy a blackberry and put up with it breaking all the time. or spend that little bit more and buy a iPhone


after owning an iPhone since release only to move to the Desire, i should be iPhone biased but the Desire is simply better, do some research.

I got the deal from Tmobile days after release, i believe they have put up the handset price now to £300+

Tmobile
300 mins / 300 txts
Unlimited Txt Bolt On
Unlimited Internet
24 months
£25 for handset

£25 a month


----------



## Pandy

I know its not the same but im running HTC Sense (on windows 6.5) on my Touch HD and its brilliant - much more finger friendly than the previous TouchFlo i can only imagine that the Desire runs it even better :thumb:


----------



## jamest

Should be getting mine Tuesday/Wednesday.


----------



## liamsxa

ive got the desire had it a few weeks, my freind has the iphone so imho it's pretty much just as good but i will say typing emailks and text messages is a bit easier on the i phone, the reason i went for the desire was simple 18 month free handset and 25 pounds a month vs apples 24 month at 35 per month.


----------



## David 1150

liamsxa;216077118 month free handset and 25 pounds a month vs apples 24 month at 35 per month.[/QUOTE said:


> who was that deal with, please?


----------



## RP84

and then i ended up going back to a iphone...


----------



## Immortal Tekniq

Had a desire...what a useless phone, battery is awful, the call quality is awful and the speaker on it is shockingly bad...
Waiting for the Iphone 4g...


----------



## Avanti

Immortal Tekniq said:


> Had a desire...what a useless phone, battery is awful, the call quality is awful and the speaker on it is shockingly bad...
> *Waiting for the Iphone 4g*...


Why are you so sure that will be any better for battery life?


----------



## alan hanson

all the latest phones have poor battery lifes. Its called compromise until they bring something out. If ya wana phone that does pretty much everything you want dont expect the battery to last ages - its not something that has happened recently


----------



## jamest

Immortal Tekniq said:


> Had a desire...what a useless phone, battery is awful, the call quality is awful and the speaker on it is shockingly bad...
> Waiting for the Iphone 4g...


You can't really complain about the battery. It is the equivalent of someone complaining that their car only does 10mpg but does 0-60 in 4secs.

You want speed you will have to sacrifice longevity in the battery.


----------



## Geetarman

Mine has just shown 23hrs 8 mins since last charge and still had 28% left on the battery. That's a pretty standard day with a bit of surfing, text messages, e-mails, messing with the camera etc etc so not bad at all.

It's on charge now so it's full for tomorrow but could easily get a day and a half of normal usage. More than happy with it.

As for call quality haven't noticed an issue with it to be honest.


----------



## David 1150

I've read dozens of user reviews, almost all raving about the phone and always mentioning the battery. Apparently it improves after several flat charges, ok it's never going to be great, but all that processing and the big, colourful screen have to come at a price. I'll be getting one with three.co.uk (£17/month) once i can confirm the signal is ok at my home. I might be swayed by the Nexus 1 as it can be used in a charging dock / car mount, or I could just get a spare battery or be sensible about what widgets are running / updating and how often.


----------



## mk4gtiturbo

I upgraded yesterday from a Samsung Omnia and I have to say I'm impressed so far. I also had the option of a iPhone for £80 or a free Desire so I took the HTC. Can't comment on the battery life as I charged it overnight and it's currently telling me the battery is still almost full, but I work on a Laptop and it can be charged up via USB so I can't see that being a problem.


----------



## jamest

Anyone found a good screen protector? Ideally to stop scratches, but if it helps with fingermarks, then all the better.


----------



## robj20

Iv not had a problem with scratching the screen and i have pretty mucky hands all day. Battery definitely gets better after a few charges. Loving the phone though cant fault it at all.


----------



## jamest

Not worried about scratches from my fingers, but my phone usually goes in the same pocket as my keys other my pockets are uneven with wallet and keys in one then a lightweight phone in the other.

I don't want to buy a cheap one and ruin the lovely screen, colours are great. My old Samsung D900 was really washed out in comparison.

Does anyone know how to turn off the vibrate when pressing keys, I have turned it off in the main settings, but it is still doing it.


----------



## robj20

Just turn off the Haptic feedback.


----------



## sayloday

I'm using this 
LUPO Black Leather Pouch Case with Pull Tab for Apple: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo

less than £3 when in stock, doesn't look good but does the job of protecting my Desire when in my pocket.


----------



## jamest

robj20 said:


> Just turn off the Haptic feedback.


I have, still vibrates.


----------



## M4D YN

dont want to hijack,but could any of the thread posters tell me where if they no is the cheapest place to buy an HTC desire or a short term contract is available??


TIA:thumb:


----------



## sayloday

jamest said:


> I have, still vibrates.


In settings go into language keyboard, text input, then into touch input, disable vibrate inside this menu as well. HtH


----------



## jamest

sayloday said:


> In settings go into language keyboard, text input, then into touch input, disable vibrate inside this menu as well. HtH


Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## sayloday

No problem


----------



## robj20

M4D YN said:


> dont want to hijack,but could any of the thread posters tell me where if they no is the cheapest place to buy an HTC desire or a short term contract is available??
> 
> TIA:thumb:


At the time i got mine, Pixmania was cheapest. It was £379 - 5.5% quidco.


----------



## Geetarman

jamest said:


> Anyone found a good screen protector? Ideally to stop scratches, but if it helps with fingermarks, then all the better.


James I posted this in the freebie bit a while back:

_http://www.zagg.com/community/contest.php

Enter the competition to win the ipad and they'll e-mail you a money off voucher (I got one for 40% off).

I've ordered an Maximum protection invisible shield for my HTC Desire, with the discount it cost less including delivery than anywhere in the UK, can't be bad!_

I have found the invisible shield to be pretty decent, had an issue with the installation of the screen section but Zagg sent out a replacement, this time took a bit more care and all good!


----------



## jamest

Geetarman said:


> James I posted this in the freebie bit a while back:
> 
> _http://www.zagg.com/community/contest.php
> 
> Enter the competition to win the ipad and they'll e-mail you a money off voucher (I got one for 40% off).
> 
> I've ordered an Maximum protection invisible shield for my HTC Desire, with the discount it cost less including delivery than anywhere in the UK, can't be bad!_
> 
> I have found the invisible shield to be pretty decent, had an issue with the installation of the screen section but Zagg sent out a replacement, this time took a bit more care and all good!


Brilliant, works out a lot cheaper than buying from the UK. :thumb:


----------



## robj20

They seem to have gone up in price since i got mine.


----------



## jamest

robj20 said:


> They seem to have gone up in price since i got mine.


There seems to be a huge demand for the Desire so it has likely caused accessory prices to rise too.


----------



## Geetarman

If you're on T-mobile worth noting they charge you for accessing your voicemail so I've started using an app called Hullomail, well worth getting.

Download it from the market and install it then sign into the Hullomail website, means you access your voicemail via an 01 number which is included in your free minutes so no charges for using it.

Great wee app and integrates with google accounts.


----------



## jamest

Thanks for that. When did T-mobile start doing that? They didn't on my old Flex package.


----------



## Geetarman

Apparently it's quite recent, I hadn't noticed till I tried to set up my voicemail today, then happened to log into my account and saw unbilled usage charge of 80p, for accessing voicemail!


----------



## jamest

Geetarman said:


> Apparently it's quite recent, I hadn't noticed till I tried to set up my voicemail today, then happened to log into my account and saw unbilled usage charge of 80p, for accessing voicemail!


 I use voicemail quite a bit.


----------



## jamest

*Battery*

There have been a lot of reports about the battery being bad. My phone has been off charge for 25 hours now and is only down to 50%. I have used the Internet, Facebook, Twitter as well as playing around with Goggles and the Barcode scanner (really clever stuff) and have made a phone call (8mins long).

As well as that I also tried out the GPS navigation on the way home, 15 minute journey with the daft thing telling me to go the wrong way (I accidentally put just my town rather than my address ).

I also have Gmail set up, which I believes syncs every 5 minutes.

So for a smart phone and a fair amount of usage, looking at 50 hours out of one charge, I think that is absolutely brilliant. I have no idea how some people struggle to make it last 12 hours let alone 24 hours.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Do they support Yahoo mail as all my mail accounts are with Yahoo??

Don't really want to change to Gmail.

Cheers


----------



## jamest

Mirror Finish said:


> Do they support Yahoo mail as all my mail accounts are with Yahoo??
> 
> Don't really want to change to Gmail.
> 
> Cheers


I may be wrong, but I think you require a pro/plus account to be able to do any sort of push/pull.


----------



## Nanoman

I just read some of the drivel posted on here about not being able to discount I-phones or I-phones being more profitable etc. I sell phones for a living and can discount the i-phone to whatever I like - same goes for the desire. It depends how much profit/loss I want to make on the handset so it all comes down to how much it costs me to buy the handset in. If the i-phone is more expensive it's less profitable - end of story.

Edit: I should probably mention I think I'll be getting a Desire next month. I'm leaving the mobile phone game so need something to keep me going for 18 months!


----------



## Jordan

just got one from orange.

wow.

it is actually like a pc in your pocket, sooo much better than the iphone i've been bumming since august!


----------



## MattFletcher

mines turned up today but at home cant wait to get home!!


----------



## robj20

Wifi is on of the biggest power drains on the desire. on mine it accounts for 63.6% of the power usage.

go to phone and enter *#*#4636#*#* and you get the testing menu, with plenty of info available.


----------



## jamest

robj20 said:


> Wifi is on of the biggest power drains on the desire. on mine it accounts for 63.6% of the power usage.


Maps application uses a lot. I only use Wifi at home, so have the power control widget on one of my home screens to turn it off.



robj20 said:


> go to phone and enter *#*#4636#*#* and you get the testing menu, with plenty of info available.


Tried it, but the keypad disappears and nothing happens.

You can easily see the battery usage by going to home > menu > settings > about phone > battery usage


----------



## Porta

spitfire said:


> I've got the Hero, great phone:thumb:


I second.


----------



## Ducky

Had a desire about a month now, great phone and some handy features. A couple worth checking out are Netcounter to monitor usage, shopsavvy for barcode reading and fast installation of applications, and lastly WaveSecure for backup/protection. :thumb:


----------



## robj20

jamest said:


> Maps application uses a lot. I only use Wifi at home, so have the power control widget on one of my home screens to turn it off.
> 
> Tried it, but the keypad disappears and nothing happens.
> 
> You can easily see the battery usage by going to home > menu > settings > about phone > battery usage


Thats shows you know where near the amount of information.


----------



## Nanoman

I'm hoping I can get the desire as my upgrade on 4th June - otherwise it'll be the BB9700 Bold for me.


----------



## sayloday

Just a quickie to let all other Desire users know that there is a Firmware update available.

In settings press About Phone, then system software updates, then check now.

Suggest that it is done over WiFi if possible, and that you do have it charged up or on a charger, think it is about 28MB. Only thing that I have noticed so far is that the phone is slightly faster.

When it finally reboots, it will show the HTC quietly brilliant screen for a few minutes rather than the usual few seconds, don't worry, just leave it and it will eventually show your home screen.


----------



## Geetarman

What network are you on? Heard Vodafone put out a new version mine, on T-mobile, hasn't changed yet


----------



## Geetarman

Ok ignore that update is there now.cheers for the heads up!


----------



## sayloday

No problem.


----------



## robj20

I wouldnt bother with the update yet, seems there are a few bugs in it. Mainly a 50% chance you will loose wifi, im going to wait on mine.

Edit, just found out its with branded phones, so unbranded phones are fine.


----------



## jamest

Is this in preparation for Android 2.2?


----------



## robj20

No its just a few bug fixes, syncing with youtube being one of them, and app tweaks to use less memory.


----------



## wanna veccy

i've got a desire and loving it.orange maps got me to my destination accuratly and although alot are pointless i think the android market is pretty good too.


----------



## robj20

Just updated mine, google earth is now available in the market.


----------



## glymauto

Just got my HTC Desire this morning 

I'm not a techy person. I'm not even a mobile phone person. If it goes 'ring ring' I'm happy.

I like to throw myself into the deep end. I tend to learn better under pressure....so I turned it on and took it to work.

Upgrading from the Samsung i780 (which I loved dearly) I was a little nervous at first.

Within a couple of hours, I was skimming the phone and sending texts and emails without any trouble. 

The phone is so intuitive I felt like someone was actually sat there trying to work out what I wanted to do.

It's amazing. Its idiot proof. I am happy


----------

